# Aftereffects fehler: Speicherplatz für bildpuffer...



## simple82 (26. August 2008)

hallo zusammen

ich habe ein problem mit meinem aftereffects, das ständig beim rendern von movies auftritt, bzw. ich kann somit meine filme gar nicht mehr rendern:-( mein mac rendert lediglich seine 3GB ram (von AE zugeteilt...problem tritt jedoch bei renderliste auf!) durch und bricht danach ab. dann kommt diese fehlermeldung (siehe bild). hat jemand eine idee was da faul ist wäre echt dankbar für eure hilfe ;-)


----------



## jonnybee (26. August 2008)

Wahrscheinlich hast du in den Voreinstellungen zuviel Speicher freigegeben. Klingt paradox, könnte aber der Fehler sein. Versuchs mal mit recht wenig (ca. 50%), es dauert dann länger, dafür hängt er sich nicht auf.

Anschliessend kannst du den Platz stufenweise weiter hochschrauben bis das Limit erreicht ist.


----------



## simple82 (26. August 2008)

hi jonnybee

besten dank für deinen tipp. werde ihn ausprobieren und dann posten was das ergebnis gab.
bis dann....


----------

